# Snow Day!



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

My afternoon class (property law :yuck was cancelled today due to snow. :clap2: :cheer2: I should clarify that it was about 1 cm of snow it's my first winter on the Island, and people here are SOFT) 

But it meant that the pups and I could sneak in some extra dog park time. It was both of their first time in the snow, so I took some pics!








































.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Lucky you-- and lucky dogs! They are adorable...

Here in New York, we're still waiting for some snow. Something, anything... but especially a big pile of fluffy snow would be great.

My dog was born in May, so he has never seen snow. I know he would have a blast!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh they are cute. I just love brindles, especially your lighter brindle girl.

Are you at UVic? I did two years there before transferring to UBC.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

It must have been fun to have a snow day!
Your pups are just adorable!


----------



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks like the pups had fun! My boxers LOVE the snow, they are hilarious the way they play in it.


----------

